# Female working out?



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 9, 2004)

man why are all these girls trying to turn into brock lesnar or something... girls SHOULD NOT have muscles... that's just a sick thing, girls with muscles that is...  girls should be girls...


----------



## pmech (Aug 9, 2004)

hahahahahahahahahaha. 

This thread should be highly amusing


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> man why are all these girls trying to turn into brock lesnar or something... girls SHOULD NOT have muscles... that's just a sick thing, girls with muscles that is...  girls should be girls...


Excuse Me?  Care to explain yourself and not be such and ignorant little prick!


----------



## Jeff98 (Aug 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Excuse Me?  Care to explain yourself and not be such and ignorant little prick!


 It begins!


----------



## Honic (Aug 9, 2004)

*Ahem...*

Fire In The Hole!!!


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 9, 2004)

i'm just saying.. do u really think females with muscles the size of bodybuildings look sexy?  i certainly would prefer a girl with no muscles than a girl with muscles


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 9, 2004)

Some muscle on a girl can be very nice. Those fitness models (J'Bo  ) are very beautiful IMO.  But yeah, when you see these women with huge muscles and not one iota of femininity left to them.....


----------



## BritChick (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh man, did you start this thread just to piss some girlies off?! lol
Sorry, I won't bite... bottom line it's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 9, 2004)

Cut Man!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

you're just jelaous because you can't hang with those chicks you stick figure!! LOL


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 9, 2004)

I dont think there is anything wrong with a little muscle, but when it gets to the point where a girl looks really flat chested from lifting so many weights that is just nasty.


----------



## Akateros (Aug 9, 2004)

That's why guys like you invented silicone.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 9, 2004)

Akateros said:
			
		

> That's why guys like you invented silicone. Because goodness knows a plastic Barbie doll is wayyyy more attractive than a chick who can move her own damn furniture if she wants.
> 
> Or kick your ass.


Why in the hell would you find a girl like that so attractive?  That's what you look for in a trainer (or a mover  ) not a lover.  Which guy says to himself, "Wow, she can bench my truck....I can't wait to bang her!"  

Barbies are at the opposite extreme (and not necessarily great either), but yes I'd take a barbie over a hulk. Who wouldn't????


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 9, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> man why are all these girls trying to turn into brock lesnar or something... girls SHOULD NOT have muscles... that's just a sick thing, girls with muscles that is...  girls should be girls...



check the "banning members" forum pal. im guessing your name will pop up on there shortly. what a stupid thing to say, especially when the women here offer just as much advice to help you with your goals as the men do.


----------



## truth (Aug 9, 2004)

Ahahaha..totally the wrong forum too, should be in Open Chat not the Training forum, this isn't Training-speciifc.

Anyway, definitely a hot topic. I remember when my girlfriend was into bodybuilding last year and I wasn't, and I suppose I had a similar mindset. "Girls shouldn't be buff" and the other ignorant thoughts..

Now I appreciate a toned body, muscle definition can be very sexy. Of course, I'll stay along the lines of a female being fit and toned..not bulging with muscles. Not all fitness models are good examples..there are many that I find (in my opinion) too bulky or not very feminine.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> man why are all these girls trying to turn into brock lesnar or something... girls SHOULD NOT have muscles... that's just a sick thing, girls with muscles that is...  girls should be girls...



i assure you - the women of which you speak don't care what you find attractive and would never take your preferences into consideration when training.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> man why are all these girls trying to turn into brock lesnar or something... girls SHOULD NOT have muscles... that's just a sick thing, girls with muscles that is...  girls should be girls...


Damn......I bet you would have some SERIOUS issues with me then. 

You do need to keep your head outta somewhere.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

hahahahaha, JLB is hot!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

Shh...we are not suppose to be all muscle.  I guess we are suppose to be all fluffy and rollie pollie type girls.  That or twigs!


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey zubairkhan14, Is the "14" your age?


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

This is a classic example of people (who are morons) thinking that all women who lift weights are steroid freaks.  

Take a look at Atherjen, Sapphire, J'bo, etc...and tell me muscular women arent sexy!


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 9, 2004)

cjrmack naw that's how many times i banged ur sister...  thanks for asking tho...  ya that's what i meant... i mean u see the two black twins that are really good in tennis, would you wanna bang them?  no, i didn't think so...  i know j'bo and other girls on this forum are very hot indeed.. i was just saying like toning is good but like hardcore bodybuilding is another story...


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2004)

and who are you to decide what any woman does with her own body?  dumbass


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> toning is good but like hardcore bodybuilding is another story...



We dont use the "t" word here!


----------



## Akateros (Aug 9, 2004)

Toned! Bwah! He said "toned"!

There's hardcore, then there's hardcore. Far as I'm concerned, anybody, male or female, who's taken so many drugs they look like a misstep on the evolutionary ladder has pretty much counted themselves OUT of the evolutionary ladder as far as attractive goes.

But seeing how far your own strength can go if you push it? Building honest muscle? How is that ugly?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

I consider myself a natural female bodybuilder and I'm sure I'm just like all the others out there, natural or not........... we don't give a shit what YOU think.


----------



## carbchick (Aug 9, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> cjrmack naw that's how many times i banged ur sister...  thanks for asking tho...  ya that's what i meant... i mean u see the two black twins that are really good in tennis, would you wanna bang them?  no, i didn't think so...  i know j'bo and other girls on this forum are very hot indeed.. i was just saying like toning is good but like hardcore bodybuilding is another story...



funny you should mention the divine venus and her stupendously gorgeous sister serena. for me, they have the best physiques. THEY are what I have in mind every time I go to the gym. They are magnificent.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> funny you should mention the divine venus and her stupendously gorgeous sister serena. for me, they have the best physiques. THEY are what I have in mind every time I go to the gym. They are magnificent.




and no way in hell do they care what this fool thinks of their appearence or their tennis game.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2004)

I think he just needs to take a nice midnight walk in Compton where Venus and Serena are from.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 9, 2004)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinons yes... but to come on here and voice your opinon without furthur reasonable explanation on a forum where woman are in tune with their bodies and being in shape is just wrong and downright rude of you. 

I wont deter you from how you feel, if thats so, then so be it, just dont go starting trouble or arguments on here. 

btw, I think that I will just lift EXTRA heavy and HARDCORE in honor of you tomorrow!


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Everyone is entitled to their own opinons yes... but to come on here and voice your opinon without furthur reasonable explanation on a forum where woman are in tune with their bodies and being in shape is just wrong and downright rude of you.
> 
> I wont deter you from how you feel, if thats so, then so be it, just dont go starting trouble or arguments on here.
> 
> btw, I think that I will just lift EXTRA heavy and HARDCORE in honor of you tomorrow!




NICE!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> I dont think there is anything wrong with a little muscle, but when it gets to the point where a girl looks really flat chested from lifting so many weights that is just nasty.




Oh.,...By the way...Lots of women are BORN flat chested and lifting weights don't make you flat chested.  Having LOW bodyfat makes one flat chested.  Are you jealous because you have biotch tit?


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 9, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> cjrmack naw that's how many times i banged ur sister...  thanks for asking tho...  ya that's what i meant... i mean u see the two black twins that are really good in tennis, would you wanna bang them?  no, i didn't think so...  i know j'bo and other girls on this forum are very hot indeed.. i was just saying like toning is good but like hardcore bodybuilding is another story...



Guess that answers my question. Spoken like a true 14 year old.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Are you jealous because you have biotch tit?




He's just jealous because we can all probably lift more than him


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> He's just jealous because we can all probably lift more than him



Probably Jodi!  He's jealous.


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 9, 2004)

hahaha this thread is still going...not surprised.  If you bodybuilding women are so sure that looking so muscular....like a man is fine, then why are you getting so worked up about it..IMAO. Btw ...Im female and will never be jealous of a woman who can lift extremely weights and doesnt care if they start to resemble a man. I can lift heavy weights, but I know and EVERYONE knows that a woman who is way too muscular looks nasty. Oh and SORRY you ladies are so fucking flat chested.. Im glad im not the slightest bit that way although my bodyfat is pretty low..


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 9, 2004)

Umm...Jodi....Do I sense some hatred here?   How sad and pathetic this person is...  

Into...I'm confident in who I am, what I do, etc.   I do not look like a man in any way shape or fashion.  Your attitude towards us just shows how insecure you really are.  Into..why not post YOUR pic so we can make fun of you.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2004)

Maybe God compensated her lack of a brain by giving her bigger tits.  
To each their own though. lol


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Umm...Jodi....Do I sense some hatred here?   How sad and pathetic this person is...
> 
> Into...I'm confident in who I am, what I do, etc. I do not look like a man in any way shape or fashion. Your attitude towards us just shows how insecure you really are. Into..why not post YOUR pic so we can make fun of you.


 Im insecure and pathetic...haha wrong there, I am confident in the way I look. Im not the one constantly trying to transform myself into a man to make up for something else Im lacking..hahahaha.

  Oh and btw I could post my pic up but it wouldnt fit in really...lets see I look like a "female" and most of you women dont and i doubt anyone would make fun..more like go crazy because im very attractive . And you think you dont look like a man..go get your eyes checked. Seriously though.. I really could care less about what you do and im not jealous by any means because your physique is not what I nor most women would want..and not many men like it either, so get over it...


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 9, 2004)

see i'm not the only one with that opinion...


----------



## maxpro2 (Aug 9, 2004)

> Are you jealous because you have biotch tit?


rofl good one!


Anyone else want to see this joker banned?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you're just jelaous because you can't hang with those chicks you stick figure!! LOL




I think you hit the nail on the head with this one.  I think he is just intimidated.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 9, 2004)

actually i'm not a stick figure, i'm quite chubby but thanks for playing


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2004)

Chubby, or stick figure, you are still intimidated.  Probably so much so that you wouldnt be able to perform if a fitness chick was all up on you


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 9, 2004)

So instead of being a stick figure, you're a fatass.....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Umm...Jodi....Do I sense some hatred here?   How sad and pathetic this person is...
> 
> Into...I'm confident in who I am, what I do, etc.   I do not look like a man in any way shape or fashion.  Your attitude towards us just shows how insecure you really are.  Into..why not post YOUR pic so we can make fun of you.


I'm always up for a little laugh.......please do post your pics.

OMG   Jealous, nah, well, maybe just a little.  Lack of self esteem, insecure.  

I would love for this person to take a look at our pics Jodie and tell us again that we look like men.  That just makes me laugh.  She hasn't the slightest clue what femininity is.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Im insecure and pathetic...haha wrong there, I am confident in the way I look. Im not the one constantly trying to transform myself into a man to make up for something else Im lacking..hahahaha.
> 
> Oh and btw I could post my pic up but it wouldnt fit in really...lets see I look like a "female" and most of you women dont and i doubt anyone would make fun..more like go crazy because im very attractive . And you think you dont look like a man..go get your eyes checked. Seriously though.. I really could care less about what you do and im not jealous by any means because your physique is not what I nor most women would want..and not many men like it either, so get over it...


Go away now little girl.  You are not wanted here.  If you are not a bodybuilder and came on here to just insult us then I suggest you get your fat flabby ass out of here.  Your right, your pics probably wouldn't fit..........on my screen that is.  

Shooo go away now!  Be gone!


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 9, 2004)

I think the chics in Muscular Elegance magazine are HOT!!


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 9, 2004)

And if you don't think Cory Everson is a babe, and the woman on this forum aren't HOT, the your either blind or jealous.


----------



## dalila (Aug 9, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Maybe God compensated her lack of a brain by giving her bigger tits.
> To each their own though. lol



 

I think her boyfriend must???ve left the poor thing for some ripping-fit  BB woman!!


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 9, 2004)

dalila that's not the most attractive avator i've seen and i don't think u have any right to make fun of her...


----------



## dalila (Aug 9, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> dalila that's not the most attractive avator i've seen and i don't think u have any right to make fun of her...



I never did say it was a pretty avatar .... and one should be able to take whatever one dishes out man... lesson learned - don't insult others for then others won't insult you. You see my bad comment to her, drew your bad comment to me ( gave you the right), and in the same way her nasty talk invoked my nasty talk. end of story.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 10, 2004)

> but I know and EVERYONE knows that a woman who is way too muscular looks nasty



you speak for a LOT of people. Dont assume or conclude that you are accurate, it is solely your opinon. Sure others may feel that way but not EVERYONE DOES!  shame on you for saying so. and double shame for starting such a riot. Does this make you feel powerful that you could start something argumentive as such? what was your motive to begining a thread on a fitness/bodybuilding forum? ...... no offense but it certainly goes to show the type of person you truly are.  

to each there own. period. now leave us alone and go about your life the way you see fit.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Im insecure and pathetic...haha wrong there, I am confident in the way I look. Im not the one constantly trying to transform myself into a man to make up for something else Im lacking..hahahaha.
> 
> Oh and btw I could post my pic up but it wouldnt fit in really...lets see I look like a "female" and most of you women dont and i doubt anyone would make fun..more like go crazy because im very attractive . And you think you dont look like a man..go get your eyes checked. Seriously though.. I really could care less about what you do and im not jealous by any means because your physique is not what I nor most women would want..and not many men like it either, so get over it...




    

If my physique isn't what other would want...then I truly do not understand all the comments on how these women wish they could look like me and have my body.  Oh...I'm 100% natural, so I know I sdo not look like a man.  Nothing about me screams man.     

I seriously think you are a LARGE person.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm always up for a little laugh.......please do post your pics.
> 
> OMG   Jealous, nah, well, maybe just a little.  Lack of self esteem, insecure.
> 
> I would love for this person to take a look at our pics Jodie and tell us again that we look like men.  That just makes me laugh.  She hasn't the slightest clue what femininity is.




Maybe our short hair scares her....

We don't lack confidence to pull off short hair!  Nothing about eioher of us screams BOY!   

Jodi...this thing probably scans our journals everyday for info to use for itself.  Only because they lack enough knowledge to come up with ITS own training style and such.......


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

It's a matter of degrees. Not all women bodybuilders look like men.  I would say most of them don't.  And many of them are attractive (all the women on IM whose pics I had the pleasure to view, I have found very beautiful) imho.  But there are those that take it too far, you can't deny that.  A good example would be Jo-Anna'a trainer (There's a thread in open forum, if you're curious  )  

Let's not get so hostile with each other, please.


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 10, 2004)

Big..big mistake to start an argument with these manly type creatures..lol. No matter what any says, they are going to get hostile. Sure there are a "few" ladies on here that still look feminine, but most of you seriously have over done it..you just dont realize it or you are in denial. Anyways have fun..and dont flatter yourselves. Trust me..few women or men "actually" like your physiques despite all the hard work you have done.

 Oh and by the way, sorry to disappoint you but..Im not "large" nor a "flabby ass" you stupid she-men..LOL. I workout 5-6 days a week and Ive "always" had a "really" nice(small) figure....hahaha too bad isnt it??


----------



## pmech (Aug 10, 2004)

I have watched this since I first saw the post knowing that the two morons blathering on about nonsense would generate a huge response. Heck I could have written several of them for the ladies on this forum because I have seen it before. I would like to add a few things.

1) They do what they do for themselves, and maybe a couple hot guys (Read: not fatass retards like zubairkhan14)

2) Venus, Serena and Cory Everson.... mmmmmm thats good stuff, not to make objects out of women, but damn.

3) An "*Internet troll*" or "*Forum Troll*" is a person who posts outrageous message to bait people to answer. Forum Troll delights in sowing discord on the forums. A troll is someone who inspires flaming rhetoric, someone who is purposely provoking and pulling people into flaming discussion. Flaming discussions usually end with name calling and a flame war.


----------



## stu_20_uk (Aug 10, 2004)

zubairkhan14 its all very well to make remarks about women bbs sat at your pc but i bet u wudnt hav the guts to say it to them in person. I dnt think you should critise ppl for doin something they enjoy. Maybe you enjoy bein a lazy fat arsed loser but they dnt slag you off for that do they?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> i'm just saying.. do u really think females with muscles the size of bodybuildings look sexy?


ABSOFUCKINGLUTELY!
This is definately the wrong place to make that statement.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodie, I don't think a single guy on this board would look at our pictures and think we look like boys.  

Why is it that so many women strive for that athletic appearance if it is considered manly looking?  Why do so many women want to be Monica Brant or Jenny Worth or Jenny Hendershott?  The skinny deathly look is long gone as we all no fat aint where its at either.  Having a shapely, curvey and firm body is what most women reach for.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Having a shapely, curvey and firm body is what most women reach for.


It's what I reach for, on most women, too.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Oh and SORRY you ladies are so fucking flat chested.. Im glad im not the slightest bit that way although my bodyfat is pretty low..


Damn I really didn't want to get into this.
I like big boobs as much as the next guy, maybe more. But big boobs don't make the woman.........sorry! I'll take any one of these so called "lady bodybuilders" with an all around tight body any day over someone who just has big boobs and a flabby body!


----------



## pmech (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> The skinny deathly look is long gone as we all no fat aint where its at either. A shapely, curvey and firm body is what most women reach for.


 
What a coincidence!!! It is also what most men prefer to reach for


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

Beat you to it.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Having a shapely, curvey and firm body is what most women reach for.


And most men seek!


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Jodie, I don't think a single guy on this board would look at our pictures and think we look like boys.
> 
> Why is it that so many women strive for that athletic appearance if it is considered manly looking? Why do so many women want to be Monica Brant or Jenny Worth or Jenny Hendershott? The skinny deathly look is long gone as we all no fat aint where its at either. Having a shapely, curvey and firm body is what most women reach for.


 You really arent getting the point of this thread. Maybe the person who started this thread really doesnt like a woman with "any" muscles, but I wasnt saying I dont like muscles at all .I just meant VERY muscular...but maybe you still dont know what I am referring to. I hate skinny and I have more muscle and Im currently trying to get more..just not to the point where I look MANLY..get it??? Who doesnt want to look athletic, skinny is pretty much out these days..geez. And yes Monica Brant looks great, but from what Ive seen on this forum , you women are not exactly looking feminine like Monica or anyone else that resembles her. I have a hard time seeing most men being "sexually" attracted to a lot of you. Sure they may admire you and all but they really arent too attracted to you.


----------



## Damien (Aug 10, 2004)

*Female BB's*

Well I should just shut up and keep reading, but what the heck. The world would be a much better place if everyone realized that there opinion is there opinion and everyone else accepted that for what it is. An Opinion.

Personally, I believe a extra fit woman is unbelievably sexy !!  On the other hand, when I look at magazines I simply put my hand over there heads. If it still looks like a woman, I'm good. If not, then to each there own !!  No matter what, you have too admire the dedication and sacrifice that goes along with it. 

Personally, I have a major problem with men and women who don't take care of themselves ....... and when I say that, I have to be honest. Clothes hide  many, many faults. It's when someone takes them off ......... that's the test !!  LOL .........


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

> I have a hard time seeing most men being "sexually" attracted to a lot of you. Sure they may admire you and all but they really arent too attracted to you.


I'm willing to bet you are quite wrong here.  Why don't we let them answer that.

Besides, if you really think that Jodie, myself and Atherjen are much bigger than Monica Brant or Kelly Ryan then you are sadly mistaken.  Also, I've seen those fitness women up close and their faces are more manly than you think because of the drugs.  We are all natural which is why we have more of a feminine appearance.

Why don't you post your pics if you think you are all that.  I'm sure behind the screen you are nothing but a pathetic and lonely person if you feel the need to come on here and insult our hard work, goals and dreams.


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I'm willing to bet you are quite wrong here.  Why don't we let them answer that.
> 
> Besides, if you really think that Jodie, myself and Atherjen are much bigger than Monica Brant or Kelly Ryan then you are sadly mistaken. Also, I've seen those fitness women up close and their faces are more manly than you think because of the drugs. We are all natural which is why we have more of a feminine appearance.
> 
> Why don't you post your pics if you think you are all that. I'm sure behind the screen you are nothing but a pathetic and lonely person if you feel the need to come on here and insult our hard work, goals and dreams.


 If you are going to ask men on here, sure they are ok with your appearance..this is a freaking bodybuilding forum, but in general most men would not like it, not saying they would like a skinny woman either. Anyways I saw your pics and I wouldnt say you are too manly looking but hey maybe growing some long hair, and if you had larger breasts might help the situation..haha yeah at least Monica has long hair and boobs, although Im sure the boobs arent real. 

 You have to admit though, a woman with a REALLY built figure looks pretty manly without the breasts and long hair. Oh well hopefully Ive made my point. I honestly really dont care what you women do with your bodies but I just felt like stating my opinion but it seems you all had to start calling me rude names "like flabby ass, large, pathetic etc" and you havent even seen me or know me so that is uncalled for. Im not pathetic or lonely. Im actually on another fitness site where I have all my pics up. This is a forum and Im stating my opinons and defending myself from the rude ass comments towards me. So I dont have the "need" to insult you...lol geez.

  Btw..although you have that MANLY look coming along real well ..you sure have that "BITCH" thing still going good.. See ya...


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

(DG ducks very low!)


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 10, 2004)

One more thing....Also Monica Brant doesnt have six pack abs..or abs that look like a mans...so although men dont like a woman with a flabby stomach, somehow I find it hard to believe that would be turned on when a woman pulls up their shirt and reveals a six pack...omg.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

Is it wrong that I'm getting turned on by this thread?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

I would run my tongue over a womans six pack! (i didn't just say that!)


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

damn...I must be some HUGE fatass at 5'2 and 117.  OMG...LARGE and in CHARGE!

I don't think any guy on here would say I am manly looking or that I am too big.       Oh...and not every man likes HUGE tits on a woman either.

IF your pics are on another site...why not share them with us?  Do you compete?  Unless you do, then you have NO RIGHT to comment about OUR bodies and how we look.  If you don't like us, then leave....I


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> One more thing....Also Monica Brant doesnt have six pack abs..or abs that look like a mans...so although men dont like a woman with a flabby stomach, somehow I find it hard to believe that would be turned on when a woman pulls up their shirt and reveals a six pack...omg.




Umm....Everyone I know LOVES my six pack!  Men actually ask all the time how they could get one JUST LIKE IT!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> OMG...LARGE and in CHARGE!


No not LAIC.............I don't think too many people here remember him!


----------



## pmech (Aug 10, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> If you are going to ask men on here, sure they are ok with your appearance..this is a *"*freaking bodybuilding forum*"*


So leave! Troll


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> If you are going to ask men on here, sure they are ok with your appearance..this is a freaking bodybuilding forum, but in general most men would not like it, not saying they would like a skinny woman either. Anyways I saw your pics and I wouldnt say you are too manly looking but hey maybe growing some long hair, and if you had larger breasts might help the situation..haha yeah at least Monica has long hair and boobs, although Im sure the boobs arent real.
> 
> You have to admit though, a woman with a REALLY built figure looks pretty manly without the breasts and long hair. Oh well hopefully Ive made my point. I honestly really dont care what you women do with your bodies but I just felt like stating my opinion but it seems you all had to start calling me rude names "like flabby ass, large, pathetic etc" and you havent even seen me or know me so that is uncalled for. Im not pathetic or lonely. Im actually on another fitness site where I have all my pics up. This is a forum and Im stating my opinons and defending myself from the rude ass comments towards me. So I dont have the "need" to insult you...lol geez.
> 
> Btw..although you have that MANLY look coming along real well ..you sure have that "BITCH" thing still going good.. See ya...


Long Hair and Big Boobs.....  Since when does that define a women?  I've always heard anything larger than a handful is just a waste.  

Moi...a Bitch?  It took you that long to notice?  A bit on the slow side are ya?  I feel it is my womanly duty to have these bitch moments   At least I'm using my right to bitch to defend my goals and dreams.  I notice you like to bitch about how bad semen tastes and how gross it is.......Oooppps   Poor little girl.  

So you said you are leaving, awww too bad!  Don't let the door hit you on the way out Bye Bye now!


----------



## eskimo515 (Aug 10, 2004)

This is a damn shame.  The great thing about the world is that sexy comes in all shapes and sizes.  For me, I like skinny chicks, I like fat chicks, I like muscle chicks and I like fit chicks.  Guess what, I just like CHICKS!  You guys are focused on symantics.  Everyone has a different opinion of beauty and we can argue all day and never agree on what is right.  However, no one has the right to crap on others and that's the problem with this thread.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Long Hair and Big Boobs.....  Since when does that define a women?  I've always heard anything larger than a handful is just a waste.
> 
> Moi...a Bitch?  It took you that long to notice?  A bit on the slow side are ya?  I feel it is my womanly duty to have these bitch moments   At least I'm using my right to bitch to defend my goals and dreams.  I notice you like to bitch about how bad semen tastes and how gross it is.......Oooppps   Poor little girl.
> 
> So you said you are leaving, awww too bad!  Don't let the door hit you on the way out Bye Bye now!


Jodi, did you just tell on yourself??


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 10, 2004)

Disclaimer - I am not a stalker, just trying to say you girls are HOT!!

FWIW I am sexually attracted to all the woman refered to in this thread based on their incrediably HOT physiques.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 10, 2004)

be careful what you say on this board and who you say it to. the women on this board are very knowledgable and helpful when it comes to assisting others. this is a support group, to teach and share info to help each other reach their goals. i believe you have just eliminated half of your work group with your meaningless opinion.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 10, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Im insecure and pathetic...haha wrong there, I am confident in the way I look. Im not the one constantly trying to transform myself into a man to make up for something else Im lacking..hahahaha.
> 
> Oh and btw I could post my pic up but it wouldnt fit in really...lets see I look like a "female" and most of you women dont and i doubt anyone would make fun..more like go crazy because im very attractive . And you think you dont look like a man..go get your eyes checked. Seriously though.. I really could care less about what you do and im not jealous by any means because your physique is not what I nor most women would want..and not many men like it either, so get over it...



how is lowering bf and showing defintion manly? i have looked at many of the womens pics here and i dont think i have seen any yet that didnt make me half stiff. i think these women should be commended for their hard work and dedication.      i think these people are just jealous because they dont have the patience and determination to reach their goals ... imo.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

the depths of some people's ignorance (zubairkhan14 & intofitness23) is staggering and intofitness23's screen name is ridiculous.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

I have one question for you "ladies"...where do you get off lifting weights anyway?  Dont you know it'll make you "bulky" like a man!  Stick to step aerobics!!!







  j/k


----------



## cjrmack (Aug 10, 2004)

It is pretty ironic that into fitness has never had one post about "fitness". What a troll.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I have one question for you "ladies"...where do you get off lifting weights anyway?  Dont you know it'll make you "bulky" like a man!  Stick to step aerobics!!!
> 
> j/k



Var....aerobics are no fun!   I like knocking peeps in the head with db's as I walk by them.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

cjrmack said:
			
		

> It is pretty ironic that into fitness has never had one post about "fitness". What a troll.




Most of Into's posts are in the sex form and how she HATES giving a BJ or swallowing.....

I think that alone speaks VOLUMES for her and her abilities.......


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Var....aerobics are no fun!   I like knocking peeps in the head with db's as I walk by them.


You brute you


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

it's cause I am soooo


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

yep - that's it jodie!  in fact - i am ready to admit that i only go to the gym to intimidate men by lifting more weight than them and b/c i like all of those mirrors so i can stare at my massive rippling bulging muscles from every possible angle.  i'm sure the same is true for nearly all of the women here.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

I think the only guy that you lift more weights than is Mono..  

I can say this because he hasnt found this thread yet


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Just hit him in the jaw, Nike!!!  U can take him.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

damn PreMier...ya COULD play along.  

i'll forgive you though 'cause you're injured.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry, haven't had much experience at role playing.  Maybe you could teach me someday?


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

I tell the guy that lifts with us all the time to stop being a pussy and lift some real weights.   Told some young kids that last week too!   

and...I have bopped someone in the head with a db before.  OMG.....I must now have ROID RAGE!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

Must be the reason I am so MASSIVE at 117!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Must be the reason I am so MASSIVE at 117!


We must be pretty close to the same size clothes.......talk about some freaky masculine bodies we have at size 1-2.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

i am clearly the beast in the group.  i wear a size 6     fear me!


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> We must be pretty close to the same size clothes.......talk about some freaky masculine bodies we have at size 1-2.



That enough sarcasm out of you, Butch!!!


  ok...I'll stop now.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i am clearly the beast in the group.  i wear a size 6     fear me!


Size 6, you're hyyuuuggeee dude


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> That enough sarcasm out of you, Butch!!!



sigh.  that used to be MY pet name.  guess you can call me hank instead.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> We must be pretty close to the same size clothes.......talk about some freaky masculine bodies we have at size 1-2.




damn.............we are some chuncky bitches.     

weird thing is.....we really don't look that BIG.  We look big on stage..up in those gawd aweful lights...but when we take off those shoes and have normal clothes...we are so TINY!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> sigh.  that used to be MY pet name.  guess you can call me hank instead.


Hank..you flat chested too?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> damn.............we are some chuncky bitches.
> 
> weird thing is.....we really don't look that BIG.  We look big on stage..up in those gawd aweful lights...but when we take off those shoes and have normal clothes...we are so TINY!


I don't know how you can stand yourself with that nasty six pack you have.  How gross 

I guess my legs gotta go too if I could ever be considered a girl huh?  They are just so manly.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> sigh.  that used to be MY pet name.  guess you can call me hank instead.



You'll be shocked by how long I'll call u that now.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Hank..you flat chested too?



  biceps bigger than my boobs.


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> biceps bigger than my boobs.



Can I play with your biceps then?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Novo (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear God,

Please can you ensure that Johnnnnny doesn't see this thread and feel he has to share with us again his views on the HULKS women become when they pick up anything heavier than a 10lb DB. There has already been enough crap in here.

Thank you. I'll try and be a good girl if you do this


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

pssst - Novo.  did you loose your boobies in the weight room too?


----------



## Novo (Aug 10, 2004)

But of course - you have to check them in at the door if you want to pick up anything other than a pink DB at my place, you know, since only a man would want to do that


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

ok - everyone ready to REALLY laugh!

these gems were posted by the same foolio who started this thread.   (who deserves to be made fun of due to his own bad behavior)

**************************************************************** 
hmm, i am very weak. I just started working out like a year ago and i can only bench 160... 

Isn't creatine bad for fat people (5'9 188 pounds (mostly fat) ) who are trying to lose weight since it gives off fluid and makes u look fatter

**************************************************************
here's the link

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35017


----------



## Var (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 10, 2004)

*whoa*

can u guys relax?  i didn't mean to "offend" anyone if that's the right word... i was just saying that when u're huge like the tennis players that looks nasty... god why don't u eat me already


----------



## Vieope (Aug 10, 2004)

_I just have to say that I have seen skinny beautiful women, fat beautiful women, strong beautiful women, weak beautiful women, regular beautiful women, you get my point?
If they are beautiful, I am into it.  _


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

All the women in Brazil are beautiful.  So you can be quiet now.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> can u guys relax?  i didn't mean to "offend" anyone if that's the right word... i was just saying that when u're huge like the tennis players that looks nasty... god why don't u eat me already



I like Serena Williams.. if you dont know who she is, its that "black tennis chick".  I like 'em thick like that!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 10, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> can u guys relax?  i didn't mean to "offend" anyone if that's the right word... i was just saying that when u're huge like the tennis players that looks nasty... god why don't u eat me already



you have very bad manners at best.


----------



## zubairkhan14 (Aug 10, 2004)

nike u're pretty offensive too so don't tell me what kind of manners i have


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Aug 10, 2004)

THESE WOMEN ARE DISGUSTING, THEY ARE VENTURING INTO SELF-SEX-CHANGES AS I LIKE TO SAY....IF YOU THINK THAT IS ATTRACTIVE YOU ARE IN THE CLOSET AND REALLY LIKE PENIS FELLA'S...THATS JUST WRONG.   Imagine guys trying to make their bodies look like women, walking around with it tucked in...doing work outs and diets to get bitch t*ts?   hahah thats wrong


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Aug 10, 2004)

NOW! this is a healthy woman who utilizes weights to look good without looking like a man.  ladies use the gym to ascertain such suitable goals as seen in this picture...do not delve into the realm of self-sex-changes please...i've seen only like two women in my gym that are diesal and trust me no one looks at them or thinks "wow what a great achievement!"....


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

^ What he said.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Im partially attracted to the muscular women above... Ass so firm you could bounce a quarter off it 

To each their own.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 10, 2004)

damn!i wish i woulda saw this thread earlier so i could read all of the bitchy reactions 
Lmao


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 10, 2004)

tennis is a really fun game, its also great exercise


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 10, 2004)

btw Jodi, i hate your avi, you look like an old woman in it

seriously i thought you were like 45 when i first saw your avi

(im talking to jodi, not jlb)


----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, your the first person to say that.  Everyone said they like my avi.


----------



## Novo (Aug 10, 2004)

You have no idea how stupid you made yourself look with that inane comment, have you little boy?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh my.....children!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)

lmao, i cant believe i missed this thread 

 PM - one day ill get past these pink db's, you just wait! 

 zubuttfuckhan14/intostupidity23 - I realize its tough to be morbidly obese in todays world, but really, is that any reason to lash out at people who _arent_ carrying around a couple mcdonalds fry-a-laters in each thigh?  Instead of wheezing, red-faced in your parents basement, angry at the world for making grease so tasty to you... try reading and learning.  Instead of spending your time masturbating to the pics on anorexia.com, start reading these forums and discover how to lose that "indefinitely pregnant" look safely and efficiently.  We arent the enemy - those french fries bouncing around in your arteries are.  We can help you, fatties, just let us know when youre ready.


----------



## dalila (Aug 10, 2004)

zubairkhan14 said:
			
		

> can u guys relax?  i didn't mean to "offend" anyone if that's the right word... i was just saying that when u're huge like the tennis players that looks nasty...



Sorry to break it to you man but that is insulting. You can't come to a BB forum and call muscular girls ugly! If it's your opinion, fine, keep to yourself and go after the sort of chicks you like.... and like I said earlier, when you insult you open yourself to the insults with full right! 

It would be nice if you realized where you went  wrong, and apologized - not for thinking the way you do , that is still you prerogative, but for saying it in such mean words and instigating the argument on the forum. 

Imagine one of us going to the weight watchers support group and calling all the fat chicks lazy, useless and disgusting, then saying we didn't mean to insult?!?!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 10, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> btw Jodi, i hate your avi, you look like an old woman in it
> 
> seriously i thought you were like 45 when i first saw your avi
> 
> (im talking to jodi, not jlb)


----------



## Novo (Aug 10, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> zubuttfuckhan14/intostupidity23 - I realize its tough to be morbidly obese in todays world, but really, is that any reason to lash out at people who _arent_ carrying around a couple mcdonalds fry-a-laters in each thigh?  Instead of wheezing, red-faced in your parents basement, angry at the world for making grease so tasty to you... try reading and learning.  Instead of spending your time masturbating to the pics on anorexia.com, start reading these forums and discover how to lose that "indefinitely pregnant" look safely and efficiently.  We arent the enemy - those french fries bouncing around in your arteries are.  We can help you, fatties, just let us know when youre ready.


Does anyone else love Mono as much as I do right now? You make me chortle


----------



## PreMier (Aug 10, 2004)

Whats "chortle"?  Sounds like some vulgar sex act.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Jodi (Aug 10, 2004)

Novo said:
			
		

> Does anyone else love Mono as much as I do right now? You make me chortle


Mono is my hero


----------



## atherjen (Aug 11, 2004)

> zubuttfuckhan14/intostupidity23 - I realize its tough to be morbidly obese in todays world, but really, is that any reason to lash out at people who arent carrying around a couple mcdonalds fry-a-laters in each thigh? Instead of wheezing, red-faced in your parents basement, angry at the world for making grease so tasty to you... try reading and learning. Instead of spending your time masturbating to the pics on anorexia.com, start reading these forums and discover how to lose that "indefinitely pregnant" look safely and efficiently. We arent the enemy - those french fries bouncing around in your arteries are. We can help you, fatties, just let us know when youre ready.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just looked at your gallery zubairkhan...so that's what a jackass looks like.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

He looks about 14 or 15.   My son is older than him and has more respect for other people.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

dalila said:
			
		

> Imagine one of us going to the weight watchers support group and calling all the fat chicks lazy, useless and disgusting, then saying we didn't mean to insult?!?!



You mean you *still* haven't?


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

you all are REAL fucking sad to still be talking about this topic..and btw I come on this site mostly just to read..not post(I have a life unlike you people that post 24/7) and if I do post yeah it was about sex but that is because on the fitness site I usually go to...there isnt a sex thread and I post PLENTY of fitness posts on there..so fuck off bitches. That comment about wanting to go to the gym to intimidate men is quite sad..now see there we have an pure example of insecurity and something is way wrong if you have the need to intimidate a man and have bigger muscles than him. Can you say DYKE????


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

lol I had to post this as well. Here is a good example of how a WOMAN should look with a FIRM body, and if you realize.. she doesnt look too over muscular unlike most of the women on this site.  Dont know what all that yellow paint is for on her..lol oh well you get my point. Im attaching the pic below..enjoy.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

You're still here?  I thought you were leaving?  You can leave anytime now, really its alright.  We know you have nothing to contribute here so it really won't hurt our feelings any if we never see you post again.


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah im still here..you cant do a thing about it..lol. I was just simply reading the rest of the sorry ass posts. I see you people LOVE name calling as much as me..so do you have room to talk about what i say?? Oh and Jodi I saw what you ..or I think you were the one that said it. I never said I dont like giving BJ's..I just had the nerve to state that "swallowing" isnt the most pleasant thing. Never said I had a problem or issues with that or sex..Im sure you dont have problem with giving a BJ because I doubt you ever have or will. Plus I post mostly sex posts on here..because the fitness site I go to doesnt have a thread about sex...but I post PLENTY of fitness posts there for your info. And to all you morons who think im fat like the chubby person who started this forum...well again you are WAY wrong. Just because someone doesnt think a woman with huge muscles is hot doesnt mean they are necessarily a fat ass.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Brooke is NOT a FITNESS Model.   She's a BIKINI model, which is a whole different ballpark.  She's a very pretty girl, but she IS NOT TONE.

And another thing INTO....YOU HAVE A POTTY MOUTH!   shame on you.  Noone on here has cussed you....


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2004)

Enough! This is of no value to anyone. Closing thread...........


----------



## pmech (Aug 11, 2004)

May I ask which fitness forum that is because I dont like hanging out with these muscle bound women.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Can we BAN this twit for her mouth??????


----------

